# PPI PC450 acting odd



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has had an issue like this with these amplifiers. 

When the remote wire is connected the LED lights up red. It will turn on and play great with the LED light up green, but once I shut down the system it goes red again. 

This is my first time using this amplifier since I received it so I'm pretty sure it isn't my wiring.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Try using a direct 12v from your constant wire jumpered to the remote turn on.


----------

